# diazepam,, how much should i take so i feel like i dont give a ****



## DaniShimmi (Oct 19, 2010)

I have to do the walk of shame after a very embarresing episode at a works Christmas party, i have spent the whole weekend over come with anxiety at the thought of going in there in fact ive been physically sick. I am currently taking moclobemide and ive recanlty upped the dosage to 600mg (although I might push it to 900mg tomorrow cos its doing jack ****) but Ive managed to get hold of some diazepam which my mam says quashes her anxiety,, I'm normally quite tolerant to meds so how many do you reckon I should take before I feel like I really couldn't give a toss about what happened and how long does it take for them to kick in?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I fecking hate christmas.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

If you plan on being around other people while on it don't take more than 10mg.


----------



## DaniShimmi (Oct 19, 2010)

Under17 said:


> If you plan on being around other people while on it don't take more than 10mg.


Thanks and how often? should i take the 10mg, 3 times a day? ive just taken 10 a couple of hours ago and i cant really feel any affect?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

10mg always did the trick for me. It usually doesn't take long at all to kick in. I would be careful though and not take to much to often. I think it would be safe to take it every 3 hours.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

If you really want to not give a **** 30mg should do the trick, but dont expect to be able to be social because you will be heavily medicated. I took 60mg at a mall once, my friends got caught for shoplifting at some store it caused a big scene and i had no idea whatsoever what was going on. I just kept saying "are you girls done yet? lets go!" until some friends escorted me to a starbucks where i sat in a big comfy chair while people stared at the really ****ed up kid. But 20mg might be good in public just be careful.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

20mg does the job.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No one can really tell you what dose to take if they don't know about past benzo use of yours. Everyone here is prolly just giving advice based on their own benzo use. 10mg for one person may knock them out cold and for another may do nothing. Try 5-10mg on a day when you don't have to do anything and see how you react. Adjust your dose from there. One dose of Valium should last all day, there is no need to take it 3 times a day.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep no need to take it 3 times a day. It has a long half life


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

It depends if you've taken it before. The first time I took it I took 2.5mg and felt high and fell asleep. The last time I was on it I took 5mg twice a day.


----------



## DaniShimmi (Oct 19, 2010)

jimmythekid said:


> It depends if you've taken it before. The first time I took it I took 2.5mg and felt high and fell asleep. The last time I was on it I took 5mg twice a day.


well i took 10mg then 12mg a few hours later,, and whether it was the tablets or the crap i had to go through with the pdoc and gp i ended up storming out of the surgery slamming doors and shouting with is so not like me but they did work,, it wasnt like i didnt give a **** but i feel much less anxious i can even converse with people and not shake when the talk to me.. the shame is though the chance of getting them again from the doctors is slim to none,, i have some pregabin but there crap you have to take loads and then they just send you to sleep.

but thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd prefer clonazepam or possibly bromazepam, but I'd go with 20mg+ if using diazepam. I find 10mg just doesn't have any effect.


----------

